# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Δημήτριος Π [Dimitrios P]

## dk

Δημητριος Π.
SPA50972.JPG

SPA50973.JPG

----------


## Haddock

Το Δημήτριος Π. σε μια διαφορετική φωτογραφία για τους λάτρεις των δειλινών  :Cool: 



Πηγή-Copyright

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Π.  στη σαλαμινα

salamis (5).JPG

----------


## Leo

Θα σας επαναφέρω στην τάξη και στην σημερινή πραγματικότητα των θηρίων αμφίπλορων, Παντελή για σένα.... προεόρτια για την Γιορτή σου που έρχεται  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Δημήτριος Π
DSCN0644dimp.jpg
Προκόπιος Μ
DSCN0652prom.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες. 
Φίλε Dimitris T να σε χαιρόμαστε, με υγεία και να χαίρεσε όποιον αγαπάς. 
Η επόμενη για σένα  και όλους τους εορτάζοντες :Wink:  :Razz: 


ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Π 03.jpg
*Δημήτριος Π....12/01/2009.Πέραμα.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δημήτριος Π σε ένα δρομολόγιο του στις 07/12/2010.
Χαρισμένη σε Leo, BEN BRUCE, TASOS@@@, costaser, IONIAN STAR, Chiotis, xara, GameManiacGR αι όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink: .

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Π 10 07-12-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστω φιλε,εξαιρετικη φοτο !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Π στις 10-11-2012 κάνοντας ένα απο τα δρομολόγια του προς Πέραμα. Για όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Π 15 10-11-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Π στις 20-02-2013 που μόλις έχει τελειώσει με τα δρομολόγια του και πηγαίνοντας παράλληλα με τα άλλα....... πάει για ξεκούραση.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Π 21 20-02-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Π στις 04-03-2013 φορτώνοντας στο Πέραμα. Για όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Π 22 04-03-2013.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Ορίστε και μια φωτογραφία από εμένα τραβηγμένη το καλοκαίρι του 2013 σε ένα ακόμη δρομολόγιο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα για εργασίες συντήρησης.

IMG_0244.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 30/05/2015_

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλή συνέχεια στον Cpt. Δημήτρη και το πλήρωμα του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο χρόνια μετά την τελευταία του συντήρηση, εχθές βγήκε πάλι στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την διετία του. Εδώ την ώρα που έχει κάτσει στα βάζα.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ-Π-48-25-05-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ολοκλήρωσε την ακινησία του στο λιμανάκι του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Κούλουρη της Σαλαμίνας και σήμερα επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δημήτριος Π αφού έκανε τα χθεσινά του δρομολόγια, έφυγε σήμερα και πηγαίνει στο λιμάνι του Αγίου Νικολάου για την ακινησία του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στα θέματα προς συζήτηση στο πρόσφατο ΣΑΣ, υπήρχε αίτημα (το οποίο εγκρίθηκε) για διακοπή δρομολογίων του _ΕΛΕΝΑ Α_ στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας από  19/06/2018 έως 02/08/2018.  Για ποιό λόγο άραγε τόσο μεγάλη ακινησία (ενάμισι μήνα) μέσα στο  κατακαλόκαιρο ??? Και ας μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια πως από τις αρχές του χρόνου  το πλοίο έχει ξαναβγεί σε ακινησίες και μάλιστα αρκετά μεγάλες, σχεδόν  τρεις μήνες συνολικά μέχρι σήμερα.


Ίδια απορία και για το _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ Π_. Και για αυτό εγκρίθηκε αίτημα για διακοπή δρομολογίων στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας κατακαλόκαιρα και για ενάμισι μήνα, από  19/06/2018 έως 30/07/2018.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δημήτριος Π αφού έκανε και τα βραδινά του δρομολόγια πήγε και έδεσε στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου, για την ακινησία του. Να και η απόδειξη.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ-Π-50-30-10-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά από σχεδόν 1,5 μήνα ακινησία, έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Κόρου και πάει στα Παλούκια για να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια. Για να δούμε ποιο θα πάρει την θέση του??

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δημήτριος Π έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πάει στο λιμάνι της Κούλουρης για την ακινησία του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δημήτριος Π τελείωσε με την ακινησία του στην Κούλουρη και έρχεται Παλούκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Δημήτριος Π* από τις 14/05/2019 είχε βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Σήμερα το πρωί όπως βλέπουμε καθελκύστηκε και επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ-Π-53-22-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Δημήτριος Π* φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγο από την Κυνόσουρα, σε ένα του δρομολόγιο προς Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ-Π-55-07-07-2019.jpg

----------

